# White Spot



## ceryu (Jul 16, 2011)

are rbp's prone to this disease?
is there a possibility that a rbp can catch these disease?


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes piranhas are susceptible to diseases just like any other tropical fish..They are very hardy but if not given the proper care they can develop ich,parisites,fungal and bacterial infections and more..And due to a protein rich diet, extra care must be taken to insure the water is clean to prevent any health problems the temperature also plays a role in maintaining your fishes immune system and metabolisim..I think one of the most common problems novice piranhas keepers experience is ammonia burn so keep the piranhas water ideal and they will be fine


----------

